# Re: [EVDL] Ceramic Heater elements



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Ceramic Heater elements*

Hi Tom (and anyone else this is relevant to),

Your (and others') input on this subject is very useful but it would be even more so if you could include a link to either a photo of the heater you used prior to cannibalising it or a link to the manufacturer or retailer's relevant product page. That way we can all see exactly which product you used, benefit from your experimentation and know that if we buy the same unit we can get the same success. This will still probably be true even allowing for the fact that you bought it in the US and other people are elsewhere in the world as these things are often designed for a world market and obtainable anywhere albeit re-badged to a different 'maker'.

I don't want to take business away from EVSource, CANEV, KTA etc but lots of us are on a very tight budget - isn't that one of the main reasons we are into EVs in the first place?

MW




> tomw wrote:
> 
> > kta-ev sells a few different model heater cores for different voltage
> > operation. I was first sent one of the higher voltage ones by mistake and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Ceramic Heater elements*

Link to photos in my build thread at diyelectriccar:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=203777&postcount=599

I should have mentioned that kta-ev replaced the original core with one for
lower voltage. I've always found them easy to deal with. However, since I
had to pull the dash to replace the heater core I wanted to ensure it worked
well the next time, so I went with two heaters. The core from kta was too
large to fit two of them, but considerably smaller than the original core.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Ceramic-Heater-elements-tp4658995p4659069.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Ceramic Heater elements*

A couple general pictures are here http://www.evalbum.com/756

But ALL my build photos for Electrabishi are located here. They are not
indexed and the site put them out of order so you'll have to dig through
the hundreds of photos.

http://www.thefoat.com/?sg=m.photos&member_id=cp%2BndsLnd2IM3ohQzYqz0w%3D%3D

Here is a pic of the donor heater
http://www.thefoat.com/pics/photo_1262161199d508659ed.jpg

Mike



> Martin WINLOW <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Tom (and anyone else this is relevant to),
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Ceramic Heater elements*

I pulled out enough of the ducting so I could see the elements. Fortunat=
ely, it was pretty easy to get this far. Getting the element all the way=
out would be a different story... Anyway, here's a picture of them: =
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/rLlqbd4dnlTnlxJPAgbHk9MTjNZETYmyPJy0l=
iipFm0?feat=3Ddirectlink hopefully that links correctly.

The one on the left of the photo is the one that is in use, the one on the =
right is never switched on (just too much power draw). So, to recap righ=
t now at 158ish volts I'm pulling ~17a through one element. I'm about to=
raise my voltage to 183v nominal. The elements are very nicely imbedded=
in the heater core, it's actually a very nice install. I'd LOVE it if I=
could keep the heaters in there physically as they are. 

right now, each element is wired (+) (-) (+) (-) (+). It is my understan=
ding that if I rewire it so each element is (+) (empty) (-) (empty) (+) it =
will split the four elements into two series pairs, and run them in paralle=
l. This should reduce the current, and the heat output. But if I wire=
both elements up that way and have them on together, I'm hoping the heat o=
utput should be comparable to the single core running overloaded like I had=
before.

Am I on the right track here?

thanks,
david.


>________________________________
> From: David Ladd <[email protected]>
>To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

>Sent: Tuesday, October 30, 2012 4:06 PM
>Subject: Re: [EVDL] Ceramic Heater elements
> =

>You have me suitably worried now! I'll definitely strip out the ducting=
and see what I've got in there. The downside of buying already converte=
d I guess...
>
>thanks for the info,
>David.
>
>>________________________________
>> From: Randy Holmquist <[email protected]>
>>To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

>>Sent: Tuesday, October 30, 2012 2:22 PM
>>Subject: Re: [EVDL] Ceramic Heater elements
>> =

>>The elements that we have used for the last 20 years have a very high =

>>tolerance for over voltage.
>>I have many customers running them at 192 or even 220 volt systems, some =

>>of them for over 10 years. Just don't try this with a cheapo one.
>>Your 17 amps @ 156 volts is scarey, should be closer to 10 amps.
>>We also have a special low voltage element for 72 - 120 volt systems =

>>like the AC50/75 system, the 120V ones put out very little heat below =

>>130 volts DC.
>>We also have a 240 - 300 volt element for high voltage applications.
>>
>>BFN
>>Randy
>>
>
>
>
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20121101/52461ff7=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Ceramic Heater elements*

Woops, forgot that you must log in to diyelectriccar to see the photos at the
link I gave, so here is another:

https://picasaweb.google.com/105177472119428760417/November22012Heater?authkey=Gv1sRgCOLBjvHC85HiZQ



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Ceramic-Heater-elements-tp4658995p4659089.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

